# Tupperdore Pics



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you are using a tupperdore only(not for overflow) throw up some pics. I would like to see them.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Is this a tupperdor?


----------



## Gambino (Dec 31, 2010)

I will post mine later on. I love the whole Idea of a tupperdor.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

XXL tupperdore


----------



## ducman (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks to me more like a binadore.ound:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

LOL! I like that. Binodor!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I need to get pictures of mine! It's sitting a bit hot for humidity right now, at 72% RH, is that too high? I don't have cedar in there helping stabilize it lower. Otherwise though, they hold great humidity. I need pictures of my two 20 count humidors up too.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

When was the last time you burped it?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

ckay said:


> When was the last time you burped it?


I usually open it once a week. I have a TON of cigars in there and only a CI Smiley Crystal Gel humidifier that's rated for like 20 sticks as a humidity device and it still heads up to 72%. I need to throw a bag of KL in there and see if that absorbs some of the moisture in there. Still need some spanish cedar to help with maintaining humidity.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> I usually open it once a week. I have a TON of cigars in there and only a CI Smiley Crystal Gel humidifier that's rated for like 20 sticks as a humidity device and it still heads up to 72%. I need to throw a bag of KL in there and see if that absorbs some of the moisture in there. Still need some spanish cedar to help with maintaining humidity.


I'd definitely start with some dry kitty litter and see where that takes you. My problem with the acrylic cylinder humidor that I have is that it's a constant struggle to keep humidity LOW. It's always through the roof.

I doubt 72 is THAT bad, but it's definitely trending towards the higher end of the desired spectrum, at which point mold and beetles may become a concern.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I took this about 3 years ago and it's a combo of Tupperadors and humidors. I have since tripled the amount you see here.










I took this pic where I put the tupperadors inside some faux humidors...works perfectly and hides the ugly rubbermaids so the wife doesn't get all freaky. ( the hygro was correct....it was 68% RH and the temp was 82 because I left that in the sunlight for an hour before taking the pic. Once I put it back in the closet it went back down to 72 degrees.)


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I took this about 3 years ago and it's a combo of Tupperadors and humidors. I have since tripled the amount you see here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMMM, something is missing from this picture. It starts with a c and ends with a c and they come in a box....lol.

I need to aquire a few tupperdors for future use.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I'd definitely start with some dry kitty litter and see where that takes you. My problem with the acrylic cylinder humidor that I have is that it's a constant struggle to keep humidity LOW. It's always through the roof.
> 
> I doubt 72 is THAT bad, but it's definitely trending towards the higher end of the desired spectrum, at which point mold and beetles may become a concern.


Thanks Joe, I appreciate it brother. I had a cheap Wal Mart hygrometer in there and it was registering 60% so I thought, dang that's way low, I need to get a better seal on there or something. Then I put my Caliber III hygro in there to see what it reads and it came out about 72% so I was surprised and a bit angry for such a terrible reading on the Wal Mart hygrometer. Oh well though, as long as it doesn't edge above that point I'll be ok but I REALLY need to find some spanish cedar and I think that would help as well. I really like that box because it's a perfect size for a lot of cigars and doesn't take much space up at all.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

tpharkman said:


> HMMMMM, something is missing from this picture. It starts with a c and ends with a c and they come in a box....lol.
> 
> I need to aquire a few tupperdors for future use.


Those are in seperate under cover boxes with a lock....I'm still in a state of shock from my ex wife when she took a hammer and scissors to my CC's 12 years ago.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

That hammer and pair of scissors would have been used in a murder following that. 
:jaw:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> That hammer and pair of scissors would have been used in a murder following that.
> :jaw:


They still haven't found her body...lol!!:noidea:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Joe, I appreciate it brother. I had a cheap Wal Mart hygrometer in there and it was registering 60% so I thought, dang that's way low, I need to get a better seal on there or something. Then I put my Caliber III hygro in there to see what it reads and it came out about 72% so I was surprised and a bit angry for such a terrible reading on the Wal Mart hygrometer. Oh well though, as long as it doesn't edge above that point I'll be ok but I REALLY need to find some spanish cedar and I think that would help as well. I really like that box because it's a perfect size for a lot of cigars and doesn't take much space up at all.


I don't know how big the box you're using is, but you can buy trays from places like CheapHumidors.com. An ebay search should bring up some uncut Spanish Cedar, too. It'll likely be more than you need, but you can always cut it down or use it to turn other things into humidors, too!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I don't know how big the box you're using is, but you can buy trays from places like CheapHumidors.com. An ebay search should bring up some uncut Spanish Cedar, too. It'll likely be more than you need, but you can always cut it down or use it to turn other things into humidors, too!


Yes I did do a search on ebay and found a few chunks that would work well in humidors, just for humidity support. Now all I need is the money...haha I'm pretty darn tapped right now and over tapped actually!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ed posted this up a while back

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/282853-spanish-cedar.html


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link Jeff, might have to give them a call but I've seen some good deals on ebay for decently large chunks with decent prices on shipping. We'll see though!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I got 2 of these LockaLocadors..

One is getting dialed in with Kitty Litter. :biggrin:



I'm liking the tray! :thumb:


----------

